# Professional Pics of Ella



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok everyone-here's your niece looking absolutely adorable in her first professional pictures. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

















































Thanks so much for looking!

Gena, Kosmo the best big brother and Ella :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These are some of the most beautiful first pictures I have ever seen! I love the one with her in your (or your husbands) hands! Ella - your on your way to be a supermodel


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my precious heavens :wub: :wub: 

I lost my breath!!! Beyond angelic and beautiful..


Oh you must be one happy Mommy...gosh she is darling.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies! It was hard to get her to "pose"...even though I fed her beforehand-she decided to be hungry then-I got a bottle ready for her and would feed her some and pull the bottle out and then she'd take the picture. It was a lot of work but man did we get some adorable shots out of it :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is the PRETTIEST baby EVER!!! The one of her face with her little tounge looks like you!! 

She was born a supermodel! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's beautiful Gena :wub: :wub: I just love tiny little baby toes :tender: such an angelic little face :wub: just precious!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Precious, amazing little life there. Cherish every moment, the moments fleet by so quickly... :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ella is such a beautiful baby! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, I just can never get over how beautiful babies are.....that is a great idea to have professional shots done early. She is just precious, congratulations. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Ella is just beautiful....all of the pics are beautiful :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I keep looking at them over and over, and I think my favorites are the 4th and 5th ones....but I'm not positive - she's beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ella is absolutely precious! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a beauty. I love her lips!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Those pictures are just incredible. She sure is a little beauty


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gena -- Ella is absolutely gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub: Love the new pics. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

miss ella is so adorable! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures of Ella. Of course, she going to hate you when you pull those neeked pictures out for her boyfriends.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Each photo more precious than the one before.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is absolutely a beautiful baby! Love the pictures, keep them coming. What a sweet sweet face.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Gena, Ella is gorgeous! I like the one giggling on the dark blanket best. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Ella is so sweet and beautiful. You now have some great blackmail pictures for when she is a teenager.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just beautiful Gena!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Gena what an adorable baby your little Ella is :wub: 
Her photos are beautiful, thank you so much for sharing them with us


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ella is a beautiful baby and I love your pictures. Its hard to photograph babies that young and those are all so good! She's so precious.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww - Ella :wub: really is a BEAUTIFUL baby and the pictures are great! The baby stage really goes quickly, so enjoy every minute - as it
looks like you're doing!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ella is just a beautiful baby! :wub:

That's so great of you to take pics when she's so young! Even though they'll be black mail, she'll love them!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Those are AWESOME Gena!!!  . Ella is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!






Joy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ella is absolutely gorgeous, Gena :wub:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

she is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a perfect precious doll!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What an absolutely gorgeous little girl. Can't wait until my granddaughter arriew in April. After all these boys, I hope I don't break her. 

Little Ella is just stunning. 

Samsonsmom

Bet her smells good. Sammie


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. She is a very special baby. A blessing for sure.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is absolutly adorable!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Ella is such a beautiful baby! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The pictures are beautiful.Ella :wub: is one of the prettiest babies I've ever seen.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You will always cherish those, but she will love having them, too, when she grows up. In fact, when she's about 2 and a half is usually when they start loving 
to look through all of the photo albums-and especially pictures of themselves as babies. :wub: Kissies to Miss Ella!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my good golly gosh, she is absolutely wonderfully gorgeous. ALL photos are stunning, but I love the second and second last pics, just adorable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Look at those sweet little lips!!!! Ella is beautiful Gena!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ella is such a beautiful baby! :wub: :wub: :wub:
thankyou for sharing ...


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Gena, she is absolutely beautiful!!! :tender:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

she is beautiful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Ella is one beautiful baby! She is precious...enjoy every minute with her


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

R U SERIOUS??? Professional pictures ALREADY???!!?? Boy your good.  They are absoultely angelic!! I only wish I would of taken professional pictures of my 3 at this age. They grow up much too fast. 

GOD BLESS!!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone-I'm so glad I'm able to share this with you all!! :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love the pictures, i always loved the picture of the parents hand holding the baby. Ella is beautiful, I see a lot of her daddy in her eyes. Your baby is beautiful! Congrats again


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jan 20 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710304


> i love the pictures, i always loved the picture of the parents hand holding the baby. Ella is beautiful, I see a lot of her daddy in her eyes. Your baby is beautiful! Congrats again[/B]


You've hit it on the nose of what everyone thinks. She has my nose and Peter's eyes


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

How Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ella is just the most beautiful little baby, Gena!!!! :wub2: :tender: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Gena, thank you for sharing the pictures of Ella with us. She is absolutely gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub: I especially love the "Anne Geddes" inspired one. :tender:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Awww, how adorable!! She is so beautiful!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Oh.... :wub: :wub: :wub: What amazing pictures!!!! She is beyond cute...really!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pictures are so good! She is adorable!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh!! what beautiful pictures of sweet baby Ella. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love all the pics of Ella but #5 is my favorite!!! She is just so beautiful.......I love the little nude shots and the little white outfit is to die for!!!!! Thank your for letting us see them!!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow. She really is such a beautiful baby.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ella is absolutely gorgeous. 
xoxoxo


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG she is beautiful!

Thank you so much for sharing her with us Gena!

Daisy


----------

